# Result of putting mini donkey with big horses...



## SnowTigress (Feb 12, 2006)

hello,and yes im new here, ive herd that putting mini donkeys or horses with big horses is bad, and this is the result,i found it to be very very very cute







that is my only mini donkey and i got her for x-mas, her name is Ellie and the paint is Nibbles,my moms horse,ive got some mini horses but thats for another section on the message board


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi, and WELCOME to the forum from Wisconsin. That really is a very cute picture BUT I really would not recommend anyone to put a mini horse or donkey in with a standard size horse. Even the sweetest and gentlest of horses can kick, and all it would take would be one kick from these big fellows, and the mini could be hurt very bad. That paint is a very nice looking horse, but PLEASE be so careful. Corinne


----------



## luvmycritters (Feb 12, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Welcome to the forum SnowTigress!



That's a pretty horse and the donk looks cute too, but please take Corinnes advice and be careful. It is always a risk keeping the big guys with the little guys. Even if the biggy is an older equine - there is still a risk involved...[/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## SnowTigress (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah of course thers always a danger,but Magic is the only 1 in that field that trys to kick and shes a mini herself so still a danger but not quite as bad, and Ellie has been kicked at b4 but shes to fast for the others, but yeah Cartwheel got injured by a big horse b4...him and Leo got out (stallions) and prompted a field of big horses (mares and geldings) to get out and yes they tried to breed with them and Cartwheel got kicked in the eye...so now hes blind in that eye,but it wasnt from intentionally putting them in with them


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 13, 2006)

SnowTigress, It sounds like you have had some trouble in the past with horses kicking, and even losing a eye. So why are you taking the chance , with putting a big and mini together? Isnt there someway you can section a small part off for your Ellie? Even if she is fast accidents DO happen, as you already know, and I would hate to read a post saying something happened to Ellie



: Corinne


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree wholeheartedly with Corinne- cute as it may look it is an accident waiting to happen....and one you appear to have had before???


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 14, 2006)

> ive herd that putting mini donkeys or horses with big horses is bad, and this is the result,i found it to be very very very cute





> but Magic is the only 1 in that field that trys to kick and shes a mini herself so still a danger but not quite as bad, and Ellie has been kicked at b4 but shes to fast for the others, but yeah Cartwheel got injured by a big horse b4...him and Leo got out (stallions) and prompted a field of big horses (mares and geldings) to get out and yes they tried to breed with them and Cartwheel got kicked in the eye...so now hes blind in that eye


What _CAN_ one say...that you don't already KNOW...but fail to recognize??




: :deadhorse2:



:


----------



## SnowTigress (Feb 17, 2006)

and no we cant section off a part of the field cause that would destroy the whole point of putting her in the field at all and then her and magic would fight and nibbles would freak and smokey would be picked on and everything is unhappy,and plus the whole insident with Cartwheel getting kicked was waaaaay different,he WAS NOT put with big horses,only his mini friend Leo and the mares got out of their field and prompted him and leo to get out and the mares hate them so he ended up getting kicked and plus cartwheel and lep have gotten themselves into way worse trouble from getting out...and i no some1 who has a mini and a big horse in a ROUND PEN together and i think its HORRIBLE cause if ther was a fight to start they have no wher to run!


----------

